# turquoise severums (Heros efasciatus ).



## ron v

Yipee. I have had two pair spawn on opposite ends of my tank within the last 24 hours.


----------



## leveldrummer

congrats thats awesome and very lucky, how big of a tank? are they meeting in the middle to "rumble" ?


----------



## ron v

Thanks. It is a 6' long, 125 gal. tank that also contains a group of Geo. red head tapajos and yes "rumbling" in the middle was all they did until I put an eggcrate divider to seperate them. Both pair are proven spawners. I have more fry than I know what to do with. I actually put them in the tank to act as dithers for my eartheaters. That's what I'm really working on.


----------



## leveldrummer

i have a sevrum too, i really like them, i like how they kinda remind me of discus.


----------



## wildtiger

Ok, Ron, fess up, what all do you keep. You know I want the panduros, but now I may have to get some sevs from ya too. *LOL*


----------



## ron v

Yeah, severums are cool. Did you know that the severums that you commonly see in lfs are not severums at all? Heros severus is actually a mouthbrooding fish. The "green" and the "gold" sev. in pet shops are other members of the genus and are substrata spawners. There are several others like appendiculatum and efasciatus. My efasciatus adults are F1's that I bought from Jeff Rapps last spring. 

Wildtiger, give me a little while and I'll compose a list of what all I am working with right now.


----------



## wildtiger

Sounds good, I'm looking forward to the list. Perhaps in the spring I may have to put in an order with you.


----------



## Fish Friend

Severums are cool, *BUT THERE POOP IS HUGE  LOL*


----------



## ron v

List of fish currently in my fish room.
S. America
Heros efasciatus
Geophagus brasilensis
Geophagus sp. redhead Tapajos
Laetacara dorsigera
Apistogramma panduro
Apistrogramma agassizi
Nannacara anomala
Nannacara taenia
angels ( a koi strain and a black marble )
West Africa -
Pelvicachromis subocellatus
Pelvicachromis pulcher ( red form)
Tilapia snyderae
Hemichromis lifalili
East Africa
Protomelas steveni "Taiwan reef"
Aulonocara maleri "Chidunga"
Central America
Thorichthys sp. mixteco albino
Thorichthys sp. mixteco blue
Areocentrus spilurum "Rio Blanco" gold
Hypsophrys nicaraguensis
I think that's it for cichlids. I also have several barbs, tetras, livebearers, plecos etc. mostly as dithers.


----------



## leveldrummer

good gravy ron.... ever hear of a movie theater? you need to get out every once in a while. haha just kiddin. if severums arent severums at all? what would my turquoise be?? what is it more related too?


----------



## wildtiger

Well you certainly have more than I have...*LOL* Your fish room must be awesome. I'm working with about 30 tanks but don't have near that many species.


----------



## ron v

Level, the H.efasciatus is called turquoise severum. That's likely what you have. It has more of a bluish tint rather than green that you see more commonly and the anal fin and belly are reddish. LOL...I do spend a lot of time in the fish room. Usually all day on Sat.
Wildtiger, I only have about 35 tanks.


----------



## awesome kid

only 35? thats more than 11 times what i have!


----------



## Georgia Peach

wow, impressive list! Congrats on the spawning!


----------

